# Dirk + Monta + Chandler = RUN DMC



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Weirdest thing ever


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Lame asses. Glad Chandler is fitting in his new environment tho lol


----------

